# My house is a mess and I have no get up and go



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

This summer seems to be sucking the life right out of me. My house is a mess and I know what needs doing but cant seem to get myself in gear. Normally Im a cleaning machine as I hate a messy house but I just cant seem to make myself care this summer. Anyone else ready for fall?


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I am ready for cooler weather. 95 to 102 every day is getting to me too.


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

I think my get up and go got up and went too. Ever added something to your list you've already finished just so you can check "something" off. Another vote for fall's cooler temps here.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Pa funnyfarm said:


> Ever added something to your list you've already finished just so you can check "something" off.


 

I thought that was just me.

Could you plan a party? Having a family reunion at my house got me in gear fast this summer. If not, give yourself a break. Since you normally have a clean house, the rut isn't likely to last too long.

BlueberryChick


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

dixiegal62 said:


> This summer seems to be sucking the life right out of me. My house is a mess and I know what needs doing but cant seem to get myself in gear. Normally Im a cleaning machine as I hate a messy house but I just cant seem to make myself care this summer. Anyone else ready for fall?



I am SOOOOO ready for fall. I HATE the summers in OK. Love the rest of the 44 weeks, so I'll just have to suck it up. But my house and yard look frightening and I am tired of it. Been working a lot, too, so that doesn't help. ALthough I am not complaining about business being good again


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I feel the same way. I've been babysitting every Saturday this summer with my grandkids, while my DD & her boyfriend remodel the house their moving into. I'm exhausted!
The temps here have been in the 100s and just taking the kids to the park for 30 mins drains me. I don't feel like doing anything when I get home from work and my house is a disaster. Like Dutchie, I'm ready for Fall too!!!!!!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

well, at least Im in good company  I sure hope some cooler weather will bring us back to life!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ii feel the same way come on fall!


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh dear! And I was hoping someone would tell me how to attract the "Energy Fairy".

She used to come by so often.... I wonder if I need to leave out cookies and milk for her?


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

copperpennykids said:


> Oh dear! And I was hoping someone would tell me how to attract the "Energy Fairy".
> 
> She used to come by so often.... I wonder if I need to leave out cookies and milk for her?


Let me know if that works, I'm willing to entice her with a snack too!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

OUVickie said:


> Let me know if that works, I'm willing to entice her with a snack too!!


me too!


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

OUVickie said:


> Let me know if that works, I'm willing to entice her with a snack too!!


I think we should pool our monies and pay her. She'd show up for sure...


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I, too, am in the same boat. Between the hot, humid weather, which just zapps any thought of energy from my body, to the busy schedule, to both kids "moving" back in "temporarily" (DD is back AGAIN!!) my house is a wreck and I can't even get enough ambition to THINK about where to start!

Although, the last couple of days have been a bit cooler, so I guess I can't blame it all on the weather. But it has been crazy around here and I'm mentally exhausted as well a physically. And I know that until I can "rest up", I might as well not attempt anything other than the basics - food and clean clothes. Hoping to be back up and going by this weekend. It's very depressing walking through my house right now.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi.

This is my first post in this forum and, wouldn't you know, it's on the thread about having no motivation.

I don't know if this will help anyone else, but I bargained with myself to make 5 - even if they are small - improvements a day. Like, picking up a stray sock counts for one. (I know - pathetic.)

I just told a coworker today that I can't wait until about the second week of September. All the summer events will be over, both kids will be in college (and I will be done dealing with financial aid stuff!), and I can concentrate on getting my life back in order.

I'm looking forward to exploring this board and getting some good ideas.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

bloogrssgrl said:


> Hi.
> 
> This is my first post in this forum and, wouldn't you know, it's on the thread about having no motivation.
> 
> ...


I dont think its silly. I have this tricks I do all the time to motivate myself.

On days where Im feeling bad and cant get going because of health issues I will sit around and watch tv. Its not something I do often so I feel guilty about it but my body needs the rest so I clean during commercials,lol. It takes awhile to get things done but I get the rest I need too.

During the times when the kids and grandkids have been here and the house is extra bad but Im tired I power clean. I allow myself 10 minutes per room if its bad or the 10 minutes goes to picking up a couple of rooms that just need a bit done. I set the stove timer and go as fast as I can. Pretty much like flyladies home rescue. The house wont be perfect but it will be cleaner.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I love the 10 minute thing!! When i really don't feel like doing dishes, for example,. I always am amazed when the timer goes off how much I have gotten done.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

dixiegal62 said:


> During the times when the kids and grandkids have been here and the house is extra bad but Im tired I power clean. I allow myself 10 minutes per room if its bad or the 10 minutes goes to picking up a couple of rooms that just need a bit done. I set the stove timer and go as fast as I can. Pretty much like flyladies home rescue. The house wont be perfect but it will be cleaner.



That is an awesome idea!!
I'm going to try that, because part of my problem is doing something in a room and then looking around and getting discouraged about all the other stuff I haven't accomplished. 

When I'm really tired, I do laundry - I can rest and still feel like I've accomplished something - LOL!
I also take the kitchen thing in microbursts. I'll do dishes, take a break, clean off the cabinets, take a break, etc. It takes me longer, but otherwise I get depressed if I let the kitchen get to dirty and this way I can get it done. 

Like you, dixiegal, I'm having some real health issues and it's adding to my energy problem. I also try to do things I can sit down and accomplish, like cleaning the tables off, dusting and folding laundry. This helps too. I need to re-organize my bedroom drawers using this method. 

Occasionally, I'll get up feeling really good - when that happens I try to take advantage by getting as much done as I can until I've worn myself out and have to stop for a nap. I wish I had the energy I used to, even 5 years ago!
Seems that good health is something I took for granted when I was younger and now I understand why older women had to take breaks in between chores, many times!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I do a 15 minute 'flash' clean... If I do it, twice a day, it's amazing what gets done.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

copperpennykids said:


> Oh dear! And I was hoping someone would tell me how to attract the "Energy Fairy".
> 
> She used to come by so often.... I wonder if I need to leave out cookies and milk for her?



I have found that the best way to attract her is to plan a party... dinner party, birthday party, girls movie night.. just any event that require me to invite other people over on a set time and date. Once I have a deadline to meet then the energy fairy pushes me to get it done.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

dixiegal62 said:


> During the times when the kids and grandkids have been here and the house is extra bad but Im tired I power clean. I allow myself 10 minutes per room if its bad or the 10 minutes goes to picking up a couple of rooms that just need a bit done. I set the stove timer and go as fast as I can. Pretty much like flyladies home rescue. The house wont be perfect but it will be cleaner.


I call it the 10 minute boogie and my kids have known that phrase since they were 3 (for 14 years now)... I just turn off the TV and say.. okay guys, time for a 10 minute boogie and everyone jumps to it.


----------

